# Tank shape Consideration



## harveysburger (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi, 

As for most people I've only ever had rectangular shaped tanks. For my next tank I am considering getting a large L shaped one, around 300g or so. 

I was thinking drilling the 'elbow' and have a large sump underneath. 

Aside from the cost what else might be worth considering when choosing between L shaped and rectangular. For example are they much harder to level, or perhaps more prone to leaks? 

I guess they are much harder to move around but if it s acrylic then that's probably not an issue. 


Let me know what's your experience and suggestions 


Thanks!


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi Harveysburger,

Joey did a 2 part Youtube video building an L shaped aquarium






Hopefully someone with real world experience will stop by with better info.

Jackie


----------



## harveysburger (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks 
To be honest I wouldn't trust my DIY skills on a 300g build. The sump plumbing is as far as I go hehe, but thanks that guy's videos are always worth watching


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

They probably aren't harder to level. I think you hit the nail on the head with the price difference. Probably really significant and make you just want a rectangle.

I've seen some corner tanks around 300 gallon, like a diamond shape. That might interest you, probably cost also an issue.


----------

